# [H] Eredar - 4 Buben und eine Dame suchen



## rawrpwnzel (14. April 2016)

Liebe WoW- Gemeinde, 

aufgrund der aktuellen Situation in WoW und des anstehenden Addons möchten wir (DK Tank, Pala Heal, Mage, Hunter und ab ein Addon Dämonenjäger) eine neue Heimat auf Eredar finden. 
Wir 5 kennen uns nun seit mehr als 1,5 Jahren und spielten (bis auf mich) kontinuierlich auch alle zusammen. Geografisch verteilen wir uns auf Norden, Westen und den Süden Deutschlands. 
Ich machte eine etwa 1 Jährige Pause- begann aber vor etwa 2 Wochen wieder zu spielen. 
Daher befinden sich nun 3/5 Chars schon auf Eredar &#8211; ich bin noch auf Mal&#8217;Ganis und der Demonhunter wird dann wieder aktiv sobald etwas spruchreif ist. 

Zu uns kann man nicht viel Sagen&#8230; 
kommunikative, erfahrene Spieler die motiviert sind und im neuen Content wieder aktiv am gemeinsamen Gildenleben teilhaben wollen. 
Wir sind Anfang bis Mitte 20 und sind Studenten, Arbeitnehmer bzw. Soldaten. 

Uns ist klar, dass es nicht sonderlich einfach ist etwas passendes für alle 5 zu finden, gerade nicht was das Raiden angeht &#8211; wer sucht schon 5 Spieler auf einen Streich &#8211; solltet ihr uns aber mal kennenlernen wird schnell klar, dass wir ein netter Haufen an Spielern sind. 
Wichtig ist jedoch, dass das &#8222;Gildensein&#8220; vorhanden ist und man nicht nur eine X-beliebige Nummer in der Gilde ist und jeder sein eigenes Ding fährt. 
Ebenfalls dürfte klar sein, dass nicht jeder immer für den einzelnen Raid mitgenommen wird und vor allem auch kein &#8211; Gründe dafür können zahlreiche sein.. Privatleben oder oder oder oder..
Was soll man zu den anstehenden Raidzeiten sagen&#8230; uns wäre es am liebsten wenn es an irgendwie zwischen Montag und Donnerstag stattfinden könnte &#8211; Sonntagabend wäre auch möglich. 
Freitags und Samstags stehen ja meist Soziale- Ereignisse an... ;-).

Warum Eredar? Gute Frage... irgendwie entscheiden doch immer die Frauen ; ).

Worüber solltet Ihr also Verfügen? 
TS ist nicht zwingend nötig &#8211; da wir einen ITler haben, haben wir ebenfalls einen TS- Server. 
Also? Ein nettes und intaktes Klima. Aktives Gameplay und die Möglichkeit zu raiden. 
Im PVE sollte der Schwerpunkt liegen.

Kontaktiert mich doch am besten Ingame

shY#2522

Grüße Phil


----------

